# Spring Musky Frenzy Tournament by Cave Run Pro Shop



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Ralph and his wife put this on last October. We had a great time. Payed 3 places but only 2 brought in fish. He split the 3rd place money between 4 boats. Also had lure packages for each boat. This is the weekend before the PMTT.


----------

